# Điều hòa treo tường Daikin 1 chiều – Mua điều hòa Daikin chính hãng giá tốt tại Maylanhanhsao.com



## adkytl (11 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*ĐIỀU HÒA DAIKIN INVERTER THIẾT KẾ COANDA CAO CẤP GAS R32 FTKC SERIES*







Hãng sản xuất: Daikin
Năm sản xuất: 2019
Công suất lạnh: 1.0HP – 1.5HP – 2.0HP – 2.5HP – 3.0HP
Loại máy: Điều hoà 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công nghệ điều khiển máy nén: Inverter tiết kiệm điện
Môi chất làm lạnh: Gas R32
Nhãn năng lượng tiết kiệm điện: 5 sao (hệ số CSPF 5.75 đến 6.26)
Tiện ích: Luồng gió thoải mái Coanda, Cảm biến mắt thần thông minh, Khử ẩm thông minh, Vận hành êm
Công nghệ kháng khuẩn khử mùi: Phin lọc khử mùi xúc tác quang Apatit Titan, Tấm vi lọc bụi
Làm lạnh nhanh: Có
Chế độ vận hành ban đêm
Tự khởi động lại sau khi có điện     
Nơi lắp ráp: Model *FTKC25/35UAVMV* (Việt Nam) – *FKTC50/60/71UVMV* (Thái Lan)

*FTKC25UAVMV/RKC25UAVMV Inverter 1.0Hp (New 2019)*






*Giá: 9.600.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Việt Nam – Thương hiệu: Nhật Bản
Loại máy: Máy lạnh Inverter (tiết kiệm điện) – 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công suất: 1.0HP (ngựa)
Loại Gas sử dụng: R32
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm máy nén

*FTKC35UAVMV/RKC35UAVMV Inverter 1.5Hp (New 2019)*

*



*


*Giá: 11.700.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Việt Nam – Thương hiệu: Nhật Bản
Loại máy: Máy lạnh Inverter (tiết kiệm điện) – 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công suất: 1.5HP (ngựa)
Loại Gas sử dụng: R32
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm máy nén


*FTKC50UVMV/RKC50UVMV Inverter 2.0Hp *






*Giá: 18.500.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan – Thương hiệu: Nhật Bản
Loại máy: Máy lạnh Inverter (tiết kiệm điện) – 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công suất: 2.0HP (ngựa)
Loại Gas sử dụng: R32
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm máy nén

*FTKC60UVMV/RKC60UVMV Inverter 2.5Hp *

*



*

*Giá: 25.300.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan – Thương hiệu: Nhật Bản
Loại máy: Máy lạnh Inverter (tiết kiệm điện) – 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công suất: 2.5HP (ngựa)
Loại Gas sử dụng: R32
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm máy nén


*FTKC71UVMV/RKC71UVMV Inverter 3.0Hp *







*Giá: 28.500.000VNĐ*
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan – Thương hiệu: Nhật Bản
Loại máy: Máy lạnh Inverter (tiết kiệm điện) – 1 chiều (chỉ làm lạnh)
Công suất: 3.0HP (ngựa)
Loại Gas sử dụng: R32
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm máy nén


_*TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT:*_






*THOÁI MÁI HƠN VỚI LUỒNG GIÓ COANDA*

Bạn đã từng nghe về hiệu ứng Coanda: Đây là một hiện tượng vật lý để giải thích tại sao máy bay lại có thể bay trên không khí và Daikin đã vận dụng điều này vào dòng sản phẩm mới.

Hiệu ứng Coanda là hiện tượng quỹ đạo chuyển động của dòng khí bị thay đổi để xuôi theo hướng bề mặt cong mà dòng khí đó tiếp xúc. Chúng tôi đã vận dụng hiện tượng này để điều khiển luồng gió chuyển động sát bề mặt của tường hoặc trần trong phòng.






*TIẾT KIỆM NĂNG LƯỢNG:*

Công nghệ Inverter điều chỉnh tốc độ quay của động cơ máy nén. Hoạt động của máy nén có thể từ mức tối thiểu lên mức tối đa để phù hợp với tải của căn phòng

Hệ thống Inverter của Daikin có khả năng tăng công suất để đạt được nhiệt độ mong muốn một cách nhanh chóng. Khi nhiệt độ trong phòng đạt đến nhiệt độ cài đặt, máy sẽ duy trì ở nhiệt độ ổn định mà không làm lãng phí điện năng giúp tiết kiệm điện một cách đáng kể.






*MẮT THẦN THÔNG MINH:*

Mắt thần thông minh tiết kiệm điện năng bằng cách phát hiện chuyển động của người trong phòng.
Nếu không có người trong vòng 20 phút, máy sẽ tự động tăng nhiệt độ cài đặt khoảng 2 độ C     






*TINH LỌC KHÔNG KHÍ*
Phin lọc khử mùi Apatit Titan có khả năng loại bỏ những hạt bụi siêu nhỏ với đường kính <2.5






*ĐỘ BỀN CAO*






*HOẠT ĐỘNG ÊM*
Tất cả các công suất đều được trang bị quạt 5 cấp độ
Tính năng vận hành ban đêm giúp giấc ngủ ngon và sâu hơn. Độ ồn của FTKC25 chỉ 19dBA






*MÔI CHẤT LẠNH R32:*
Chất làm lạnh R32 không phá hủy tầng ozon và chỉ số làm nóng lên toàn cầu (GWP) chỉ bằng 1/3 so với chất làm lạnh R410a và R22






*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN MUA HÀNG: 0909 588 116 MS HIỀN
HOTLINE TƯ VẤN KỸ THUẬT: 0909 588 116 MR VIỆT*

*Đại lý Daikin khu vực TPHCM - Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Dịch vụ Ánh Sao:*

*Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM*
*VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp*
*Email báo giá chi tiết:* *maylanhanhsao@gmail.com*
*WEBSITE:* *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------

